

Never use hard tabs  - vgnet
http://opensourcehacker.com/2012/05/13/never-use-hard-tabs/

======
gregjor
Exactly wrong unless you only have access to an editor that doesn't let you
set tab spaces. Spaces are for separating things. Tabs are for indenting. How
the indent is displayed is a user-controlled editor preference, just like font
size.

